# Geesthacht am 29.05.2004



## Beppo (16. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,
wer hat Zeit und Lust mit mir am 29.05.04 ( Pfingstsamstag ) die Geesthachter Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen?
Die "Spielplätze" vom letzten Jahr sind wieder befahrbar...  , ein paar sind dazugekommen. Schöööne Teile...  
Gesicherte 70Km, je nach Lust und Laune bis 120Km erweiterbar 

Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Sportstadion an der B5 << Klicken für eine Anfahrtsskizze

Gruß,
Beppo


----------



## OBRADY (17. Mai 2004)

Bin dabei....!!!

Hast Du uns( Steffi und mich ) gestern belauscht???Wollten dich eigentlich bezirzen   , damit Du die Tour Pfingstsamstag veranstaltest !!!

Prima, Prima...sowas nennt man "Buschtrommeln"..gelle???

Froi mich..

Gruß nach Geesthacht
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. Mai 2004)

Ähm, soll ich mit dem MTB kommen ...


			
				Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Gesicherte 70Km,


Oder leihst Du mir dein RR? 


> je nach Lust und Laune bis 120Km erweiterbar


Muß mal sehen, wie das mit der "Familie" Pfingsten paßt. Bin sonst sicher dabei 

Wir sehen uns Donnestag (Himmelfahrt) 
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## madbull (17. Mai 2004)

Schade - bin Pfingsten in Berlin bei einer Konfirmation...  

Aber euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## STEF1 (18. Mai 2004)

Bin natürlich dabei und freue mich schon auf "Karussel", "Mangroventrail", Lauenburg....Grüße, STEFFI


----------



## bofh_marc (18. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich bis dahin nicht das Radeln aufgebe und den Harz ueberlebe  bin ich auch dabei. Mir scheint irgendwas in den Knochen zu stecken. So ausser Form war ich schon lange nicht mehr...

Marc


----------



## Martinbaby (18. Mai 2004)

hm, bei den Nennungen hier verspüre ich natürlich auch Lust...

Ich melde mich schon mal vorläufig an - vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher familiärer Pflichtveranstaltungen ...

Vor allem freue ich mich, nach der langen Winterpause alle wiederzusehen...

Wollen wir also mal hoffen, daß bei mir nix dazwischen kommt!


----------



## iglg (20. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich plane ich Pfingsten für Rügen (man glaubt es nicht, aber da geht es auch gut ab- für rr und mtb), aber wenn es es nicht klappt (restfamiliäre Unlust) hätte ich Lust...
Bitte info über Zeit und Treffpunkt...


gruß ingo


----------



## Sil (20. Mai 2004)

Würde ja gerne...


----------



## Rabbit (23. Mai 2004)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte info über Zeit und Treffpunkt...


 Hast Du den Eingangsbeitrag von Beppo nicht ganz gelesen?


			
				Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Sportstadion an der B5


Wer lesen kann ist mal wieder klar im Vorteil


----------



## MrSchnabel (24. Mai 2004)

viel spaß. bin mit 3,0 %o im koma, da letzte klausur am freitag geschrieben wird. danach bin ich gerne wieder mit am start.  willingen steht vor der tür...

cya...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (24. Mai 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du den Eingangsbeitrag von Beppo nicht ganz gelesen?
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist mal wieder klar im Vorteil



`hast ja Recht, Du kleiner  Oberlehrer, aber guck Dir mal die Uhrzeit an...  

Die "Familiäre Unlust" lässt Rügen entschwinden, ich plane jetzt Geesthacht.

Leistet mal Fürbitte für schönes Wetter.

Grüße aus Lüneburg


----------



## Silvi (24. Mai 2004)

Wollen doch mal sehen, ob wir noch den Weg finden. Aber soweit ich mich erinnere war es immer nur geradeaus. Bis Samstag, Silvi.


----------



## Tracer (24. Mai 2004)

Bin zum 99,9% dabei! Voraussetzung : Kein dauer Regen!
                                                    Kein Schnee wie im Harz!
                                                    und erkältung weg!

Also bis Samstag.
Gruss
willy


----------



## Rabbit (24. Mai 2004)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> `hast ja Recht, Du kleiner  Oberlehrer


Ich fasse das jetzt mal als Kompliment auf  


> ... aber guck Dir mal die Uhrzeit an...


Hm, was ist an der Uhrzeit auszusetzten?! 

_[EDIT by Rabbit] Ach so, schon verstanden, Du spieltest auf die Uhrzeit *deines* Beitrages an ... dann sei dir verziehen!  [/EDIT]_ 

Gruß aus Ahrensburg, 
Harry


----------



## Beppo (27. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,
die Ortsbegehung ist abgeschlossen. Mit Jogging-Schuhen ist der Gripp ausreichend. Auf einem Teilstück zumindest. An der Elbe. Auf´m Forstweg. Naja, so 10Km jedenfalls.
Mit anderen Worten: Alles ist fahrbar...  
Es ist jedoch immerwieder merkwürdig, wie komisch doch Bäume fallen können...  
Wird sicher lustig, wenn´s  Wetter hält. Wenn nicht, wird´s auch gut.
Für diejenigen, die "verhindert" sind, die können sich unter
www.nee-chef-keine-zeit.de als Datei eine universalstandart Entschuldigung runterladen, ich zeichne dann gern gegen  
Helm muss dabei sein, Verpflegung kann dabei sein, Geld sollte dabei sein. Wie können zwischendurch etwas zum Futtern kaufen  
Die Bikes könnten im Anschluß gereinigt werden, falls nötig.

Sodenn, bis dann
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Martinbaby (27. Mai 2004)

okay, habe mich durchgerungen und bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Teacher (28. Mai 2004)

Hey Beppo,

ich werde mich auch mal aufraffen, um die weitere Umgebung von Bergedorf kennenzulernen. 



> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Sportstadion an der B5



Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Auf dem Stadtplan von Geesthacht gibt es mehrere Sportanlagen. Das Sportstadion ist auf meinem Stadtplan nicht gekennzeichnet.

Bis morgen

The Teacher

P.S. Vermutlich bring ich noch 1-2 schnelle Schüler mit.... - hoffentlich wird die Gruppe dann nicht zu groß.


----------



## Alan (28. Mai 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Für diejenigen, die "verhindert" sind, die können sich unter
> www.nee-chef-keine-zeit.de als Datei eine universalstandart Entschuldigung runterladen



Kann leider nicht, "muss" mit der Firma in den Harz, Betriebsausflug.

Viel Spaß allerseits.

Saludos

D


----------



## Rabbit (28. Mai 2004)

The Teacher schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mich auch mal aufraffen, um die weitere Umgebung von Bergedorf kennenzulernen.


Hey super, würde mich freuen dich nun endlich mal persönlich kennenzulernen 


> Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt?


Wenn ich mich nicht irre  dürfte DIESER Parkplatz gemeint sein!


> P.S. Vermutlich bring ich noch 1-2 schnelle Schüler mit.... - hoffentlich wird die Gruppe dann nicht zu groß.


Prima, dann werden wir ja wieder ein richtig bunt gemischter "Haufen" 

Bis morgen,
Harry

P.S.: nehme ich nun das kleine Schwarze oder doch lieber den goldenen Reiter?


----------



## Thol (28. Mai 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ... nehme ich nun das kleine Schwarze oder doch lieber den goldenen Reiter?



Wenn du das kleine Schwarze nimmst, komme ich mit Stahl    .

Nein, ich muß sehen, ob mein Dämpfer die Luft hält   .
Irgendwie hat er mir den Harz übel genommen    und auf die Schnelle war kein Servicekit von Fox aufzutreiben :kotz: . Kommt erst nächste Woche   . Morgen werde ich nochmals den Druck checken und dann entscheiden   . Ansonsten bleibt mir nur mein starres Stahlbike .

Bis morgen
Gruss Olaf


----------



## Beppo (28. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,
welche rege Teilnahme, ich bin begeistert und freue mich schon.
Es ist genau der Parkplatz den Harry aufgezeigt hat. Ist relativ einfach zu finden. Falls man ( Frau ) vorbei fahren sollte, wird man ( Frau ) durch einen bepflanzten Mittelstreifen genötigt, eine große Runde zu drehen. 

Bin mal gespannt...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Martinbaby (28. Mai 2004)

Für kurzentschlossene Eimsbüttler biete ich Samstag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mit dem Pkw. Allerdings mit der Einschränkung keine Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen mitnehmen zu können.  (wg Dachträger)  Abfahrt bei mir um 0930 Uhr.
Tel: 040/8504152


----------



## ozei (28. Mai 2004)

Kränkel im Moment bisschen. Wenn ich morgen wieder fit bin - bin ich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Mai 2004)

Moin ihr,   

Wenn ich das so sehe wird das ja Morgen wieder eine richtig nette Truppe und das bei dem endgeilen Wetterchen  !
Mein Körper und mein Nicolai haben mir den Harz etwas übel genommen :kotz: ,denn ich bin immer noch nicht ganz gesund und muss leider passen  !Hab alles versucht  !
Hätte so gerne mal wieder etwas neues in heimatlichen Gefilden kennengelernt und euch gern wieder gesehen!
Naja, kann man nix machen  ,nächste Gelegenheit kommt bestimmt!
Liebe Grüsse an alle und happy Trails , (hier kann man auch an die 1000   hm sammeln!!) bei lecker Wetter!


Bis bald

Nils


----------



## ozei (29. Mai 2004)

erst Halb 9 aufgewacht  -> Schlaftrunken die Route berechnen lassen -> gedacht, dass für 60 km 1 Stunde reicht -> In Barenfeld (9:50) gewundert, dass das Navi nicht auf die Autobahn will -> genauer die berechnete Route angeschaut -> gemerkt das ich durch die City muss -> geflucht  -> alleine ne runde in Harburg gedreht 

War die Tour gut? Gibts beweisfotos ;-) ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. Mai 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Für kurzentschlossene Eimsbüttler biete ich Samstag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mit dem Pkw. Allerdings mit der Einschränkung keine Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen mitnehmen zu können.  (wg Dachträger)  Abfahrt bei mir um 0930 Uhr.
> Tel: 040/8504152


  Moin Martin,

  da haste wohl den falschen Dachträger!  Probiers mal damit! Die Dinger kriegste bei ebay gerade nachgeschmissen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Modell, die funktionieren tadellos und man kriegt auch ein Rad, dessen Unterrohr nicht unbedingt dem Standardmass entspricht, locker befestigt.

  Gruss,

  Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (29. Mai 2004)

Es war eine typische Beppo´s Tour   !
Nochmal vielen Dank für die Tour;  bin gern nextes mal dabei....es ist etwas her das so viele nette Leute zusammen warern!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## iglg (29. Mai 2004)

Hi Beppo, hallo Mittourer

nochmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour. Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, was für schöne (Bike-)Ecken es in unserer unmittelbaren Umgebung dann doch gibt. Klasse !
Toll auch, was für unterschiedliche Leute sich immer wieder zusammenfinden. Grüße an alle aus Lüneburg- es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht.
Einzig den Zeitaufwand sollten wir optimieren : 7 Stunden unterwegs sein für 72 km- ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, erst gegen 19.00 wieder in Lüneburg zu sein.Mein HAC sagt, dass die effektive Fahrzeit bei 4,5 Stunden lag : 2,5 Stunden Stillstand/Pause- daran müssen wir noch arbeiten, was meint Ihr ?

Dank an Beppo : Das mit dem tollen Wetter hast Du erstklassig organisiert.
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Fahrten !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit (30. Mai 2004)

Moin Freunde!

Wie meine Vorredner bereits bemerkten war das wieder mal eine nette Tour, wozu sicher auch das Wetter beigetragen hat. 


			
				iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig den Zeitaufwand sollten wir optimieren ...


Diesen "Einwand" habe ich auch schon während der Tour von anderen Seiten gehört. Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe auch ich nicht ganz mit einem so hohen Zeitaufwand gerechnet. Ich bin davon ausgegangen gegen 17:00 Uhr am Parkplatz zurück zu sein.
Das eigentliche Problem ist da sicher die hohe Teilnehmerzahl. Zunächst führte diese dazu, daß wir nicht pünktlich um 10:30 Uhr starten konnten. Und dann ist es natürlich immer wieder so, daß das "Durchschleusen" eines so großen Teilnehmerfeldes durch trickreiche/enge Stellen immer ein wenig länger dauert, als wenn man in einer Gruppe von 4-8 Personen unterwegs ist.
Des weiteren waren da ja auch noch die "Spielplätze", welche bei dem einen oder anderen im Bikecomputer vielleicht als Standzeit "gebucht" wurden 
Ich denke, ich wäre auf einen etwas höheren Wert für die reine Fahrzeit gekommen 
Zuletzt sei gesagt, daß wir erfreulicherweise kaum eine Panne hatte. Das ist in einer so großen Gruppe eigentlich sehr aussergewöhnlich (wenn ich da nur an den Harz denke).
Meine "Kalkulation" wäre bei pünktlichem Start ja auch fast aufgegangen!

Was ich eigentlich sagen will: Bei einer so großen, heterogenen Gruppe sollte man nicht von einer Trainings-/Marathonveranstaltung ausgehen. Bei so einer Tour steht in erster Linie der Spaß und das Genießen im Vordergrund!

In diesem Sinne bis zum nächsten Mal, 
Harry


----------



## Martinbaby (30. Mai 2004)

Ja, auch von meiner Seite aus: Herzlichen Dank an Beppo! Ich weiß auch nicht, was besser gewesen ist, die Streckenauswahl oder das Wetter  

Beides in seiner gesterigen Kombination auf jeden Fall ein wirklich toller Tag!!!

Auch aus meiner Sicht ist der zeitliche Aufwand auch gößer als erwartet gewesen. Aber mich stört es auch nicht. Und ich fands okay. Auf jden Fall hätte ich zu Beginn der Tour keinesfalls damit gerecht wirklich auf 70 km zu kommen. Wobei  ja die letzten 25 km auf der anderen Elbseite das ist, was man "Kilometerfressen" nennt. War aber auch nett, die 25 km mal mit etwas mehr Druck auf die Pedale zu fahren. Die vorhergegangenen 45 km waren super! Viel Wald, viel Schotter, viele Spielplätze, viel Spaß.

Geesthacht ist also immer eine Reise wert!


----------



## The Teacher (30. Mai 2004)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

auch ich will mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal zu Wort melden. Es war sehr nett euch alle einmal kenngelernt zu haben. Nun habe ich doch so ungefähr eine Vorstellung, wer sich hinter den interessanten Namen verbirgt.

Vielen Dank an Beppo. Es waren echt tolle Trails. Da musste man ja stellenweise richtig aufpassen....

Nach dem "Kampf" auf den Trails rund um Geesthacht bin ich noch pünktlich im Kino gewesen, um die Schlacht um Troja mitzuerleben. Für Vincent war es wohl aber eher die Schlacht zurück nach Geesthacht gewesen. Mit leerem Magen (wir haben auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass wir so lange unterwegs sein werden....) hechelte er bei Tempo 30 hinter Hans-Jörg und mir her. Auf ein "ich kann nicht mehr" bekam er nur ein "solange du noch jammern kannst, kannst du noch" zurück. Nach 35 Minuten hatten wir Geesthacht erreicht...

Bis demnächst

The Teacher


----------



## Thol (31. Mai 2004)

...was braucht man für einen gelungenen Tag ?

*Einen, der sich bestens auskennt* - _thx an Beppo, es war eine klasse Streckenwahl  !!!_

*+ 16 lustige Wilde*, die einfach Spass am/beim biken haben  

*+ ein große Portion allerbestes Wetter*

*=*

*superklasse Geesthachttour*


..und wer das nicht glaubt >>*klick*<<  gibt es die Bilder  

bis zum nächsten mal
Olaf

_[edit: irgendwie sind ein paar Fotos beim hochladen "verlorengegangen" - jetzt sind aber alle da!!]_


----------



## OBRADY (31. Mai 2004)

Kann mich Olaf nur anschließen.

Und wie immer: Geesthacht gerne wieder....

Dank an Karsten

Gruß ANJA


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. Mai 2004)

Thol schrieb:
			
		

> ..und wer das nicht glaubt >>http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=4180&ppuser=6706<<  gibt es die Bilder
> 
> bis zum nächsten mal
> Olaf
> ...


 öhm... also beim Klick auf den obigen Link lande ich mit Firefox auf www.microsoft.com ...?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Olaf, seit wann machst Du Werbung für die Jungs aus Redmond?

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Thol (31. Mai 2004)

.......uuuuuuuuuuuppppppppps   

Ich und Schleichwerbung für DIE     - das wäre mir peinlich   

Der Link zu den Bilder  funktioniert wieder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (31. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,

jepp, auch mir hat es wieder riesig Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter trug dann auch erheblich dazu bei, dass wir eine doch recht hohe Resonanz hatten. Es hat mich wirklich gefreut Euch mal alle wiederzusehen.
Daraus resultierte dann auch dann die "Zeitnot" , aber Harry hat es treffend kommentiert. Danke.
Immerhin haben wir etwa 70Km und ca. 570hm "zusammengesammelt". Weiterhin im Schnitt 4000kcal verbraucht und zwischen 2800-3590kcal wieder hineingeschaufelt, was etwa den Unterschied zwischen einem Hefeweizen und einer Donauwelle mit Sahne an der Elbe ausmacht  
Ist aber auch alles total egal, Spaß hat wirklich gemacht. 

Die nächste  Geesthacht-Tour ist in der Vorbereitung, Ronda Monte G. wird sie heißen und in 3 Strecken angeboten werden. 50Km, 90Km und 120Km. Alle 30Km Einkehr im Rifugio mit Elbblick   Der oder die Schnellste darf zuerst Duschen gehen...   

Sodenn, bis zum Nächsten mal.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Silvi (31. Mai 2004)

Also wir waren auch dabei, der Elbblick war klasse, der Kuchen grandios, auch der Kaffee war einzigartig (für alle, die sich bereits hier den alkoholischen Genüssen hingaben   ) Und was um alles in der Welt, wäre so eine Tour, mit solch' einem grossen Teilnehmerfeld, ohne Einkehr?


----------



## iglg (1. Juni 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächste  Geesthacht-Tour ist in der Vorbereitung, Ronda Monte G. wird sie heißen und in 3 Strecken angeboten werden. 50Km, 90Km und 120Km. Alle 30Km Einkehr im Rifugio mit Elbblick   Der oder die Schnellste darf zuerst Duschen gehen...



Klasse, da freu´ ich mich schon drauf. Zu wann soll ich das gute Wetter bestellen ?


----------



## Martinbaby (1. Juni 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Die nächste  Geesthacht-Tour ist in der Vorbereitung, Ronda Monte G. wird sie heißen und in 3 Strecken angeboten werden. 50Km, 90Km und 120Km. Alle 30Km Einkehr im Rifugio mit Elbblick   Der oder die Schnellste darf zuerst Duschen gehen...
> ...



Alle 30km ein Hefe ?!

Ok, wir fahren die 90er Runde


----------



## Rabbit (1. Juni 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Alle 30km ein Hefe ?!


Bei den Vorraussetzungen möchte ich mich bitte schon mal für die 120km anmelden, wir wollen doch schließlich kein Hefeweizen auslassen 

Nein, im ernst, der "Halbmarathon" wäre dann auch meine favorisierte Strecke, wann kann man denn die Startnummern abholen? 

Gruß,
Harry


----------

